# Cargador de baterías UC18YG HITACHI



## electronicameijide (May 20, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y visto que cada día es mas complicado encontrar un esquema me preguntaba si en la comunidad podrían ayudar a encontrar el esquema de este cargador de baterías, el problema es que tiene un par de resistencias quemadas (R7 y R6 en este caso), y queriendo evitar ponerlas a ojo prefería saber como hacen ustedes para solucionar estos problemas, y si de alguna forma aparece el esquema.
Muchas gracias, me gustaría servir de ayuda para la comunidad en otra ocasión.
Un saludo, 
electronicameijide


----------



## J2C (May 20, 2012)

ElectronicaMeijide

En esos casos difíciles de no conseguir información me ocupo de levantar el esquema que pasará a formar parte de mi biblioteca.

Busco información de los componentes (Circ. Int., Trans., etc.) y coloco valores calculados por mi y no solo a ojimetro  que tal vez pueda hacer *PUM* !!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## electronicameijide (May 20, 2012)

Juanka

Entiendo tu forma de analizar los circuitos, es la correcta. El problema es que el mundo de las reparaciones está de capa caída y para que lo entiendas, es en lo que trabajo; en ningún caso hago esto por placer y no puedo sacar el esquema de todos los circuitos que reparo, porque en ese caso hoy estaría aburrido de mi trabajo. Por ese motivo espero a que aparezca el esquema. La segunda opción es comprar el cargador directamente y pasar a otra cosa.

De todas formas, agradezco tu consejo.

Saludos, electronicameijide


----------



## J2C (May 20, 2012)

ElectronicaMeijide

Dada la crisis que se vivio en mi país en Dic.2001 y luego de perder mi trabajo bajo relación de dependencia (23 años), no me quedo otra cosa que dedicarme a lo que sabía: Electrónica!!!.

Te dire que desde ese entonces me dedico a realizar reparaciones electrónicas (10 años); aprendi luego de varias experiencias que cuando me costaba mucho conseguir algún esquema/circuito lo mejor y más rápido era levantar el mismo en los casos chicos/medianos como el de tu cargador.

En otros casos de equipos/aparatos medianos/grandes lo solucione fijandome que integrados usaban dichos circuitos y comparandolo con el esquema recomendado que estaba en la Datasheet de los mismos, mi experiencia de 10 años al respecto me indica que las variaciones circuitales son mínimas.

Yo al menos asi logre no perder tiempo en las búsquedas infructuosas/inútiles y dedicarlo a reparar otras cosas. Suerte con ese cargador.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## electronicameijide (May 22, 2012)

Al final conseguí una foto del circuito en la que se veían perfectamente los colores de las resistencias que estaban quemadas. Yo sólo buscaba una solución rápida, sin más. Mi biblioteca aún no es muy grande porque más bien me dedico a salir del paso, que en algunos casos sé que no está bien.
De todas formas muchas gracias.
Tienes algún proyecto de alguna insoladora casera?
Un saludo
electronicameijjide


----------



## J2C (May 22, 2012)

ElectronicaMeijide

Aun no he realizado mi propia insoladora, por ahora he comenzado a acopiar los tubos UV (5), pero en la web si Googleas *"Insoladora de doble cara"* (incluye ambas comillas [*"*]) te saldrán varios videos y link's.
Fijate bien por que las hay con Tubos Fluorescentes y hasta con Led's UV!!, en este foro alguien realizo una con Led's usando un Scanner y podrás encontrarla usando el *Buscador Del Foro*.


Bárbaro que hayas solucionado tu problema con el cargador, cada uno se maneja en la forma que le parece mejor. Como te escribi antes al principio me queme perdiendo tiempo en la web varias veces y al no encontrar nada procedi como te comente, en la actualidad busco una sola vez en la web y si no sale nada directo a levantar el circuito asi yo pierdo mucho menos tiempo (no dejo de facturar haciendo otras cosas) en esos casos.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Calidad 3 (Nov 23, 2020)

Saludos electronicameijide, ¿Tendrás manera de conseguir la foto del circuito de este cargador? Yo necesito el dato de un diodo zener quemado que no puedo ver su valor ya que se quemó. Gracias.


----------



## malesi (Nov 23, 2020)

Calidad 3 dijo:


> Saludos electronicameijide, ¿Tendrás manera de conseguir la foto del circuito de este cargador? Yo necesito el dato de un diodo zener quemado que no puedo ver su valor ya que se quemó. Gracias.


Si desde el 2012 no entra al Foro, ¿crees que contestara? solo 8 años


----------



## vrainom (Nov 24, 2020)

Encontré esto en internet, ojalá que no me mienta


----------

